
Lines of code that changed everything - brycehalley
https://slate.com/technology/2019/10/consequential-computer-code-software-history.html
======
lubujackson
I love seeing this stuff, history and culture tied together with breadcrumbs
to dive deeper if you want.

I always think of Quake 3's mythical inverse square root formula:
[https://www.beyond3d.com/content/articles/8/](https://www.beyond3d.com/content/articles/8/)
for history and [https://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-quakes-
fa...](https://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-quakes-fast-inverse-
square-root/) for some explanation.

